# clavier et souris bluetooth non reconnu par mon imac



## JIAD (21 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde
voila deux jours juste après la mise à jour de Yosemite
je suis obliger de faire un PRAM (cmd alt P R) à chaque démarrage pour que mon clavier et ma souri fonctionnent,sachant que j ai déja désactiver le bluetooth et redémarrer le poste et jumeler de nouveau le clavier.
piles sont neuves.

  Nom du modèle*:	iMac
  Identifiant du modèle*:	iMac8,1
  Nom du processeur*:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur*:	2,66 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs*:	1
  Nombre total de curs*:	2
  Cache de niveau 2*:	6 Mo
  Mémoire*:	4 Go
  Vitesse du bus*:	1,07 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage*:	IM81.00C1.B00
  Version SMC (système)*:	1.29f1

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JIAD (21 Novembre 2014)

Je crois qu il y a un lien avec ca ,quand j y vais sur à propos de ce mac, rapport systèmes ,Bluetooth
et je trouve ca  :
  Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge*:	Non
  Handoff pris en charge*:	Non
quelqu un peut comparer avec son imac et me dire si il y a la meme chose ou non 
pour la wifi c est nickel


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2014)

tester une autre session

utilsateur CREE PAR et pour yosemite
( ou même le compte invité)


----------



## JIAD (22 Novembre 2014)

merci j ai testé mais ça ne marche pas ,alors je rajoute un détail ,quand j'éteins l Imac pour 1h et je le rallume il y a aucun souci avec le clavier et la souri mais quand il reste éteint pour plus que 3h c est la ou je suis obliger de faire un PRAM pour que mon clavier et ma souri soient reconnus c'est pour ca je demandais si il y a aucun rapport avec (Bluetooth faible énergie pris en charge*:Non).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

fais aussi ca

-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## JIAD (23 Novembre 2014)

J ai fais un RESET SMC 
- Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur. 
- Débranchez le cordon d&#8217;alimentation de l&#8217;ordinateur. 
- Patientez pendant quinze secondes. 
- Branchez le cordon d&#8217;alimentation de l&#8217;ordinateur. 
- Patientez cinq secondes, puis appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation 
puis un démarrage  sans extensions résultat il démarre en mode sans échec quand il était allumer mais quand je l ai éteint plus que 3h toujours le même  problème clavier souris pas reconnu ,je l'ai éteint de nouveau et j'ai enfoncé la touche schift après la tonalité de démarrage,résultat souris reconnu clavier non reconnu j'ai appuyer sur connecter clavier et ca fonctionne,le problème persiste toujours quand l'ordi reste eteint plus que 3h!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2014)

soit tu as un souci materiel  soit ton OS n'est pas propre
( ca arrive , et encore plus avec des premieres versions)


solution beaucoup plus simple qu'on croit
CMD R /reinstaller OSX
ca remet un OS neuf sans changer le reste


----------



## JIAD (24 Novembre 2014)

Merci PASCALE la je suis toujours bloqué à la phase de l'identifiant apple il me mets cet identifiant que pour itunes ,vous n avez pas un lien qui m'aide à créer le bon identifiant pour réinstaller l'OSX. pourtant identifiant que j ai est bien enregistré avec carte bancaire!!!
SVP.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2014)

c'est pas clair

SI c'est un probleme d'identifiant Apple voir les sujets sur les problemes d'identifants
ou lire
Questions et réponses à propos de lidentifiant Apple - Assistance Apple


----------



## JIAD (25 Novembre 2014)

Merci pascal j'ai réinstallé l OSX mais malheureusement je crois que c est un souci de matériel peut etre qu il faut changer la carte bluetouth .


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2014)

ce serait étrange car selon ta courte description il y a  coincidence entre survenue du probleme et changement d'OS
(et un changement d'OS c'est pas "materiel")


----------



## JIAD (25 Novembre 2014)

J ai regardé un peu partout pleins de gens ont le même problème après l'installation de Yosemite sachant qu ils ont de matériel récent 2013 2014 on attendant une mise à jour corrective .


----------



## jeansébastien (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Ayant les mêmes symptômes que vous, je me joints à votre conversation.
J'ai un imac de 21,5p de fin d'année 2013 fonctionnant sous yosemite 10,10,1.
Ayant pris la garantie de chez applecare je les ai contactés, ils ont fait venir un technicien qui m'à remplacer la carte bluetooth il y à deux semaines.
Jusqu'à dimanche plus de problème et de nouveau des déconnexions clavier et souris.
J'ai posé une question qui était" si le problème revient que va t'il se passer?", il m' à répondu certainement le remplacement de la carte mère.      GENIAL
J'ai repris un rdv avec applecare ce jour je vais vous tenir au courant de mon entretien que j'aurais avec eux.
Par contre que se passe t'il chez apple? cela fait deux fois en 4ans que je fais remplacer sous garantie mes macs. Heureusement que je prends la garantie, car au prix ou nous les achetons.....
Le rdv est proche je vous informe après leur appel.
Cordialement.


----------



## JIAD (25 Novembre 2014)

Merci et bien venu  jeansébastien .


----------



## jeansébastien (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Voici le résumé après l'appelle d'applecare,:
- ils m'on fait éteindre le mac, débranché et attendre 15s, redémarré avec alt cmd p +R.
- Après redémarrage, de nouveau déconnexion clavier et souris.
 l'applecare m'à pris rdv avec la société maintronic pour remplacement de la carte mère.

Bien sur j'ai posé la question, "si après le remplacement de la carte mère,si le problème n'est pas résolu", la réponse à été " mise en relation avec un niveau supérieur et remplacement éventuel du mac". COOL et pas COOL, car il me l'ont déjà remplacé l'année dernière.

Que dire, rien, attendre et espéré que......

Voila pour ce soir, en espérant que cela puisse aider d'autres personnes.
Cordialement.


----------



## JIAD (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir 

Je viens de faire cette manip, j' ai redémarrer avec (P R alt cmd) etj'ai relaché après le deuxième boing je vous confirme demain matin quand je le démarre si c est bon ou c est toujours pareil,car mon bluetooth fonctionne bien quand il est allumé et même quand je le redémarre sur le champ, le problème c est quand je le rallume après certains temps .


----------



## JIAD (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
 je viens de démarrer l imac ce matin tjrs la même chose !!!!!!j étais obligé de redémarrer comme d hab avec un PRAM pour pouvoir utiliser le clavier et la souris ,bonne journée.


----------



## jeansébastien (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Après appelle de la société Maintronic, mon mac par chez eux pour expertise.
Il m'avait demandé de débrancher tous les périphériques Usb, mais cela n'à rien changé.
Je vous tiendrais au courant.
Bonne journée.


----------



## JIAD (28 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir 
merci Jeansébastien mais faites attentions car graphisme  Yosemite fait très mal aux yeux je croyais que j 'étais le seul mais j ai eu la confirmation des mes amis aussi.


----------



## JIAD (30 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir 
maintenant j utilise ma vieille souris et mon clavier filiaire windows pour travailler premiere j ai fais cette manip http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-b...ble-error-mac/ ca a marche est apres comme d hab bluetooth indisponible je voulais la refaire mais à chaque redemerrage je trouve de nouveau le fichier (apple.Bluetooth.plist) dans bibliothèque préférences  sachant que je l ai supprimer auparavant .


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2014)

JIAD a dit:


> Bonsoir
> maintenant j utilise ma vieille souris et mon clavier filiaire windows pour travailler premiere j ai fais cette manip http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-b...ble-error-mac/ ca a marche est apres comme d hab bluetooth indisponible je voulais la refaire mais à chaque redemerrage je trouve de nouveau le fichier (apple.Bluetooth.plist) dans bibliothèque préférences  sachant que je l ai supprimer auparavant .


mauvais lien
 il y a des balises macg pour inserer des liens proprement





ou copier coller de l'historique du navigateur

peut etre est ce lien
Fixing a &#8220;Bluetooth Not Available&#8221; Error on a Mac 

quant à "retrouver" le même fichier ( mais neuf) 
c'est précisement le but de la manip
comme c'est le cas avec toute manip de remplacement de plist


--
edit
et ne pas oublier AUSSI ces tests et  réparations de fichiers déjà évoqués dans ce fil
Mon clavier Apple bluetooth se déconnecte toutes les 5 mn - Forum Mac


----------



## JIAD (1 Décembre 2014)

mac/"]http://http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-bluetooth-not-available-error-mac/[/URL]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------

http://http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-bluetooth-not-available-error-mac/


----------



## jeansébastien (8 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Mon Imac est revenu de réparation, après expertise, je vous mets le détail des travaux:

- Echange standard antenne bluetooth, problème idem déconnexion intempestive du module bluetooth.
- Tests avec clavier wireless apple OK
- Tests avec magic mous apple OK.
- Détection d'un problème lié aux périphériques apple.
Il me demande de procéder à un échange du combo clavier/souris.
J'ai appelé l'applecare, le combo souris/clavier arrive jeudi.
Je vous tiendrais au courant après essais avec les nouveaux périphériques.
A savoir q'Apple m'à déjà remplacé deux fois la souris et que cela n'à rien changé. 
J'ai aussi acheté un nouveau clavier bluetooth et les déconnexions sont identiques.
Bonne journée.
Jseb


----------



## Vince-surf (22 Décembre 2014)

Ça ne fera pas avancer le schmilblik mais mon père me disait au téléphone que son clavier étendu filaire ne marchait pas tout le temps sur son iMAC G4 de 2010 je crois.
Moi, sûr de moi, lui disait "mon pauvre, tu as du faire une connerie"  normal à 81 ans.

Ben aujourd'hui que je suis en vacances pour Noël chez eux, je constate que le clavier n'est pas reconnu. Je redémarre, branche et débranche tout comme dirait France Gall mais rien, nada.

Je teste ce clavier sur mon MacBook pro lui aussi sur la dernière version de Yosemite et il fonctionne parfaitement

Je peste et je conclue que cela vient de l'iMac, du contrôleur USB ou je en sais quoi.

J'envoie mon père chercher l'ancien clavier Mac tombé en panne à Toussaints (les classiques touches 456* et flêche haute).

L'ancien clavier marche à merveille sur l'iMac (sauf les touches HS bien sûr). Je branche en parallèle le nouveau clavier qui ne marche pas mieux. 

Bref, j'y perds mon chinois  enfin mon latin


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2014)

Vince-surf a dit:


> Bref, j'y perds mon chinois &#8230; enfin mon latin


en ces temps de messes ca pourrait gener 


A part ca
on voit que le matosse  clavier n'est pas en jeu

=>regarder coté logiciel

entretien usuel?
 test autre session?
disque et OS en forme ?etc

et les resets  pram , voire demarrage  sans extension faits?

reset PMU sur tournesol faut ouvrir la bestiole
fais l'impasse

edit en passant les *G4* c'est une AUTRE section
et ca n'a rien à voir ni avec macintel ni bluetooth
(qui est ce sujet)


----------

